# Left Handed Benelli SBE?



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Do they make a left handed SBE? If they do does anybody know where I can find them?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh of course: http://www.benelliusa.com/firearms/lefthand.tpl

If the big name stores don't have one in stock they'll gladly order you one up. :wink:

Gunbroker.com has a couple I see also as long as you have a FFL near you they could ship to. http://gunbroker.com/Auction/SearchResults.asp


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanx bandman


----------

